# Can I use an iron instead of a hot press?!



## GFenty (Jul 13, 2009)

Say I had a Plastisol Transfer, is a heat press the definitive method of transfering this design?

Could I substitute one for an iron?

I want the finish which the Plastisol gives, as iron on transfers are slightly too blocky 

So sorry for being such a newbie, and btw, this forum is brilliant...


----------



## phillip1906 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes. A heat press is what you have to use. An iron will not give you the heat and pressure required of plastisol transfers.

You should do some research on these types of transfers and what is required of them. To do that, you've come to the right place. This forum has tons of information for you to review. Use the search feature to help you narrow down the results to exactly what you're looking for.

Good luck!!!


----------



## GFenty (Jul 13, 2009)

phillip1906 said:


> Yes. A heat press is what you have to use. An iron will not give you the heat and pressure required of plastisol transfers.
> 
> You should do some research on these types of transfers and what is required of them. To do that, you've come to the right place. This forum has tons of information for you to review. Use the search feature to help you narrow down the results to exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> Good luck!!!


thankyou, very much


----------

